# French Passport control



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

An elderly Canadian gentleman of 83 arrived in Paris by plane. At the French customs desk, the man took a few minutes to locate his passport in his carry-on bag.

"You have been to France before, monsieur?" the customs officer asked, sarcastically. The elderly gentleman admitted he had been to France previously. Then you should know enough to have your passport ready."

The Canadian said, "The last time I was here, I didn't have to show it."

"Impossible,Canadians always have to show their passports on arrival in France!"

The Canadian senior gave the Frenchman a long hard look. Then he quietly explained. "Well, when I came ashore on the beach on D-Day in 1944, I couldn't find any f*cking Frenchmen to show it to."


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

:lol:

Excellent!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

:lol: :lol: double excellent.

Joe


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

:lol: :lol:

Brilliant!


----------

